

Is Nagios Enterprise Worthy? - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/298123-installing-nagios-enterprise-worthy-network-monitor

======
chrisbolt
Nagios is ugly and dated. The problem I have is that nagios checks services
and does alerting, and cacti checks services and graphs the results. If I want
to graph results and be alerted as well, I need to install, configure and
maintain two separate pieces of software? Fortunately cacti, when patched to
have a plugin architecture, has a plugin that can alert when a threshold is
breached, but it is nowhere near as flexible as nagios.

Ideally there would be one separate, modular system for collecting data and
nagios, cacti, etc would all use that.

~~~
sunkencity
From what I gather a lot of people use munin to do their monitoring.

<http://munin-monitoring.org/>

<http://munin.ping.uio.no/ping.uio.no/tetra.ping.uio.no.html>

Myself I use nagios, but I don't do any graphing, i've set up a couple of nice
templates making it easy to add and remove services and computers, and I get
SMS alerts when things go down. When we get more traffic I think I will look
more into munin.

------
viraptor
That's not a question from the article... Does the poster suggest it isn't
worthy for some reason?

